# 68 Lemans(GTO Tribute) what new shocks & springs?



## Destro23 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have a 1968 convertible lemans (GTO clone/tribute) it's going in the shop for a new rear so now may be the time to look at shocks and springs. When i go over a soft bump it's like a boat and bounces a good amount and we think we might bottom out the shocks seem whooped. 

So my question is can i lower it 1" with new shocks but keep a semi smooth ride somehow ?

what do you guys recommend? or what have you done?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Stock springs, 1" lift in rear, Bilstein shocks.


----------

